# Best Chinese food in scarborough / markham



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Hey everyone,

I'm new to the area and I was wondering what's the best Chinese take-out / delvery place is.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Hey Fil, where'd you move to?


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi Eric,

I moved from Kitchener to Mississauga but I opened my Business in Scarborough. 

I'm located close to Markham road and Finch.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

If you like spicy chinese food (Hakka Chinese), then Federick's at Bellamy and Ellesmere is a really good place. If you go West on Finch, starting around Midland there are a whole bunch of places, especially north of Finch on Midland.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I like spicy food thanks Eric I'll check those places out.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

If you're ever hankering for a really good burger (or poutine), check out the Real McCoy on Markham and Brimorton (just south of ellesmere). I practically grew up on their poutine


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

If sushi is your thing, there's also Super Sushi House on kennedy. I eat there often. Dine in, take out, or delivery just don't try to find a menu online..there is none. Greast sized portions at very good prices, I always order the P1...a 40 or so piece sushi/sashimi tray. Ok this has made me want it now, lol gone to order.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

If it's Sushi, one of the bast places in the city is Aoyama (Vic Park and Finch) - the head chef/sushi chef there used to be the head of the kitchen at the Prince Hotel's Japanese resturant for something like 20 years before opening his own shop.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

ok allow me to rephrase...best for the price.  I'm sure along with that reputation comes a hefty pricetag.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Actually, for the quality, it's very reasonable. Not like the places here downtown that charge an arm and a leg for fish of questionable quality.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

ameekplec. said:


> Actually, for the quality, it's very reasonable. Not like the places here downtown that charge an arm and a leg for fish of questionable quality.


Wow, I always drive by there but never went it. I'll have to try it out.
For sushi takeout, I usually order from the the takeout place beside Pizzanova in the Bamburge Circle plaza (Warden and south of Steels).
For eat in, I go to the Delta Hotel at Kennedy & 401 (Now this place really cost an arm and a leg). But I have a 1/2 price VIP card with me. So it's OK for me (still expensive even with the 1/2 discount). Another place, much cheaper is J-Town (that hidden place on Steels west of Victoria Park).

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

J-town is decent for fish. If you're there getting some sashimi and don't mind slicing your own, I recommend asking for a 1/4 fillet hamachi from the deep freezer. It'll cost you $50, but it'll feed at least 5 people, and it's delicious!

You really should try Aoyama - it's one of the best in TO, IMO. Really small place though.


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> If it's Sushi, one of the bast places in the city is Aoyama (Vic Park and Finch) - the head chef/sushi chef there used to be the head of the kitchen at the Prince Hotel's Japanese resturant for something like 20 years before opening his own shop.


I live at vp and danforth, but would take the bus ride up there for good sushi. thanks for the tip.

the gf usually gets from super sushi house as she works on kennedy road


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

Congee Queen Restaurant
905-731-3880 
2930 Steeles Ave E, Thornhill, ON L3T 7X1

Very good selections with reasonable prices.



planter said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm new to the area and I was wondering what's the best Chinese take-out / delvery place is.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks for the responses everyone.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> If it's Sushi, one of the bast places in the city is Aoyama (Vic Park and Finch) - the head chef/sushi chef there used to be the head of the kitchen at the Prince Hotel's Japanese resturant for something like 20 years before opening his own shop.


Just the other week my friend recommended this place. I have to try it out.
TY


----------



## Firerox (Apr 26, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Wow, I always drive by there but never went it. I'll have to try it out.
> For sushi takeout, I usually order from the the takeout place beside Pizzanova in the Bamburge Circle plaza (Warden and south of Steels).


I live a 10 minute walk away from there, but I've never actually went in XD


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> If you like spicy chinese food (Hakka Chinese), then Federick's at Bellamy and Ellesmere is a really good place. If you go West on Finch, starting around Midland there are a whole bunch of places, especially north of Finch on Midland.


I work less than 5 mins from there and I like their chilli chicken and manchurian fry rice



ameekplec. said:


> If you're ever hankering for a really good burger (or poutine), check out the Real McCoy on Markham and Brimorton (just south of ellesmere). I practically grew up on their poutine


I also don't work too far from this place but never try it. Have to make a trip there one day.

BTW, ameekplec looks like you love to eat food lol


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

haha, if you see me now Dave, you can TELL I love food. Maybe a little too much. Guess I should start really lifting those 5g bucktes for WCs. Maybe even running with them.

There's lots of pretty good places to eat in the east end of scarborough. The best dim sum (IMO) is a place at Finch ad Milliken (just west of Midland), which I think is now called Very Fair Seafood Cuisine. We've been going there for years, and it's probably one of my top 5 fav dim sum places in Toronto.

The best pho place around there (and I've been to a lot of them) is the Pho 88 at Alton towers (Finch and McCowan). The noodles are cooked just right (a little chewy!), and the broth is really outstanding.

If you're feeling fish and chips, there's two places close to McCowan and ellesemere - St. Andrews on Ellesmere, just west of McCowan, and Fish Joy (Brimley and Brimorton, just south of Ellesmere). IMO, Fish Joy is the better of the two - always go for the halibut.

There's also a really good jerk chicken/carribean food place on Lawrence near Markham road - but I forget the name. We loved toonie tuesdays - jerk chicken leg and rice - we'd get two each!


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice. I like chinese food and sushi. 

Other Asian foods are something that I really haven't jumped into yet. I am always up for something new though and thanks to this list I know where to go. It's amazing that there is so many places it eat within a KM or two from my shop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Try Vietnamese food - it's my current favourite Asian (non-Japanese) cuisine.

edit: just thinking about it may necessitate a trip to Chinatown to have Pho.

Thai should be on your list too. Do you like spicy food?


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> Fish Joy (Brimley and Brimorton, just south of Ellesmere). IMO, Fish Joy is the better of the two - always go for the halibut.


ha! I used to go to high school near there at ASE1. that place was a staple for me as we could smoke there too..... 

these days if i'm craving fish and chips the best around is Duckworths, two locations, one on kingston rd near NAFB, and the one near me near main and danforth. authentic english fish and chips, wrapped in paper and everything


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

vrb th hrb said:


> these days if i'm craving fish and chips the best around is Duckworths, two locations, *one on kingston rd near NAFB*, and the one near me near main and danforth. authentic english fish and chips, wrapped in paper and everything


Mmm......fish and chips. Sounds like another stop to hit up on the LFS tours of scarborough for me!


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> haha, if you see me now Dave, you can TELL I love food. Maybe a little too much. Guess I should start really lifting those 5g bucktes for WCs. Maybe even running with them.
> 
> There's lots of pretty good places to eat in the east end of scarborough. The best dim sum (IMO) is a place at Finch ad Milliken (just west of Midland), which I think is now called Very Fair Seafood Cuisine. We've been going there for years, and it's probably one of my top 5 fav dim sum places in Toronto.
> 
> ...


I also love food...who don't
Thanks for more places for us to try out.
BTW, have you been to Super 7 they also serve pho and this is the place we usually go. Now I have to try out Pho 88.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> Mmm......fish and chips. Sounds like another stop to hit up on the LFS tours of scarborough for me!


John Oaklay on AM640 often raves about High Street (or Highland?) Fish & Chips at the Donwood Plaza off Don Mills & Lawrence. Supposed to be one of the best in T.O.

http://forums.redflagdeals.com/fish-chips-scarborough-437313/

Found it. It has been too long since I can't remember the taste from when I was in the UK.


----------

